# My 55g grow out



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

This tank might have a lot of fish but by no means is it there permanent homes. Once they grow they will be moved and separated as needed  Filtration is a Eheim 2217 and a 2211. I also have a tiny Fluval 1+ for extra circulation.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

What an odd assortment lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. Get a lot of fatalities?


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Whoa, lot's goin on in there. I see an oscar, what the heck is the nice striped fish in the last pic? Is that a bichir too?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I see a tiger oscar, some cool stripped fish, a bichir, platies and tiger barbs? Gouramis and loaches too lol.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

i think the striped fish is a buttokoferi


----------



## Twilight (Sep 9, 2012)

Butterkoferi for the win!

As for fatalities, None. Because all of the fish are young the are no aggressive at all. My biggest problem is my red tail shark.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes red tails are jerks. I'm surprised the variety of young fish that are getting along. And remember with Oscars, you won't so much see the fatalities as just notice smaller fish no longer existing.


----------

